# HXG - Hexagon Energy Materials



## System (21 June 2012)

Lamboo Resources Limited (LMB) was formerly known as Fluorotechnics Limited (FLS).

http://www.lambooresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (10 July 2012)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Here is one that hasnt been mentioned as a graphite play on ASF.

Encouraging Graphite Analysis at McIntosh Project

Lamboo Resources is delighted to announce encouraging preliminary graphite analysis following the immediate commencement of work at the company’s McIntosh tenements after the re-listing of its securities in June 2012.
Grab samples from separate project areas within the McIntosh tenements representing separate graphite schist horizons correlating with electro magnetic (EM) conductors contain confirmed flake graphite. The samples are necessarily preliminary and are based on areas of outcrop occurring within the geophysical EM
anomalies.
Of note is that the presence of flake or plate graphite has been confirmed in all the petrographic samples examined. Systematic analysis will be carried out on channel and auger samples.
The outcrops chosen are additional to the earlier RAB drilling analysis confirming a wider graphite schist area. Work will continue on confirming the schist to JORC standards.
Petrographic analysis of grab samples from the McIntosh Project importantly has also shown that there is high variability in the plate size width some graphite plates exceeding 80# (or 80 mesh). This is viewed as a positive with a proportion of the graphite mineralisation falling within the higher value graphite product values. The graphite lenses contain enriched zones with potential for even higher grades based on grab samples collected.
These gratifying results confirm that the EM targets are associated with extended graphite schist units.

ABOUT THE MCINTOSH GRAPHITE PROJECT
The graphite project is located approximately 100 km north of Halls Creek in the East Kimberley, Western Australia. The high grade metamorphic terrain in the McIntosh project area represents a source of flake graphite. The graphite schist horizon outcrops within the tenements and has an approximate aggregate strike length of 10 km based on airborne EM data. Limited rotary air blast (RAB) drilling has shown that the graphitic schist stratigraphy can be over 40 m thick and represents a target for follow-up exploration including reverse circulation (RC) drilling and diamond drilling.
Petrographic examination confirms the presence of flake graphite occurring within the graphitic schist host and is associated with fibrous sillimanite, consistent with high grade metamorphic terrain. The graphite schist at the discovery outcrop is unweathered and should qualify as mill feed from the surface.
This would prove to be a major advantage in terms of the waste to ore ratio in a possible open cut operation. A haul road passes only 1 to 3 kilometres to the north of the main graphitic schist outcrop, and provides ready access to the all-weather Great Northern Highway (Highway 1) and the deep water port of Wyndham is 300 km to the north.


----------



## chakvetadze (11 July 2012)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Personally, I wouldn't touch this with a nine foot barge pole. 

Google "meldex trevillion" and you will learn more.

Richard Trevillion presided over that disaster in the UK.

http://www.investorschronicle.co.uk...7A4E310BF9E12C1D7ABF8A7B8E9F6.mps-apr-03-8109

_"...then to the bank

Mr Trevillion and his top team were certainly paid handsomely for assembling the new Meldex. *In 2007, he carted off £700,000 including an unspecified bonus. His finance director and development director took away another £580,000*. The remuneration committee which approved these exceptional packages comprised Dr Jim Murray, Peter Ibbetson and Alan Clarke. You might like to note those names, in case they crop up on the remuneration committees of any companies in which you are invested.

Meldex's own balance sheet was rather less handsome. The net cash of 2005 had been transformed into net debt of £4m, and the company also carried provisions of £8m including deferred payments for acquisitions. Meanwhile, shares in issue or under option had risen dramatically. When last counted, the figure stood at 230 million........."_


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



chakvetadze said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch this with a nine foot barge pole.
> 
> Google "meldex trevillion" and you will learn more.
> 
> ...




Nice work Chakvetadze.
I can't see anything in his resume that even remotely qualifies him to run a resource company. Setting aside the fact there is no foresight shown by just jumping on the latest mineral fad.
http://richardtrevillion.emurse.com/


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 January 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Interesting...


----------



## piggybank (27 February 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

All the moons seem to be lining up judging on recent news:- Significant Flake Graphite Intersection Assay Results from Phase 1 Resource Drilling Program, Geumam Graphite Project, South Korea:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=LMB&E=ASX&N=785034

*Capital Raising Update*
Lamboo Resources Limited (“Lamboo or Company”), as previously announced on 17 February, successfully completed a capital raising of 15.283 million shares at 28c to raise $4.3 million. Due to the extraordinary demand, from both institutional and retail investors, at the time of the original placement, Lamboo has decided to adjust the placement and as such has agreed to issue a further (approximately) 5.5 million shares to raise another..... http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=LMB&E=ASX&N=785267

​


----------



## piggybank (4 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Up 16.5% today on volume just over 2 million


----------



## Tyler Durden (5 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



piggybank said:


> Up 16.5% today on volume just over 2 million




Yes I noticed that. Before it opened I was waiting for it to drop to low 40's and was shocked to see it went up!


----------



## piggybank (13 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



Tyler Durden said:


> Yes I noticed that. Before it opened I was waiting for it to drop to low 40's and was shocked to see it went up!




Hi TD,

Don't look at the chart presently because it might make you feel sick Joking aside, it doesn't appear that it will be slowing down anytime soon!!

​


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

This is painful. A few days ago I told myself to buy at 48c and didn't...


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

In today at 62c. I thought it held up fairly well given the overall sell off in the whole market, and it even went to 65c late in the day.


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Seriously, what the hell??

This thing hit 94.5c today! I had to check my screen multiple times to make sure it wasn't an error!


----------



## piggybank (24 March 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



Tyler Durden said:


> Seriously, what the hell??
> 
> This thing hit 94.5c today! I had to check my screen multiple times to make sure it wasn't an error!




Well done Tyler I'm glad to see someone is onboard and making some good money on it - at least 30%. I see that there wasn't any notices put out to the market today but I wouldn't be surprised to see a speeding ticket being forwarded to the company if it continues to go north at this speed!!

Todays action saw it close @ 93.5c (up 27%) on volume of just over 4 million.

Regards
PB


----------



## Tyler Durden (6 May 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Announcement released today:
- Bulk McIntosh flake sample returns concentrate grades in excess of 93% and should be upgradable to 99%
- concentrate grades from McIntosh sample are consistent with Hengda's economic run of mine flake graphite mineralisation
- LMB opens Hong Kong office to facilitate extraordinary graphite demand from Asia

It hit 86.5c on the back of this news before closing at 81c for the day. Over the last few weeks, it's settled from the highs of the 90c range since my last post, and appears to fluctuate from 73c to 80c. Hopefully with this news it won't fall below 80c again, but stocks like these seem to have SPs that die down when there are prolonged periods without any news.


----------



## Tyler Durden (12 June 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

When I said "die down" I didn't mean a mini-crash.

Fell 11.72% today to close at 64c


----------



## Tyler Durden (16 June 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Trading halt today pending release of announcement re offtake agreement.


----------



## Tyler Durden (18 June 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Announcement released today:



> Highlights
> • Binding supply agreement for 50,000 tonnes (90% TGC) of
> flake graphite concentrate per annum from McIntosh
> Graphite Project on full production signed with China
> ...




Seemed like very good news and hit a high of 87c today, but closed at 78c (up 11.43% from previous close).


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 June 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Scoping study released today:



> Highlights
> • The McIntosh Flake Graphite Project Scoping Study has
> estimated a total production cost of US$483 per tonne of flake
> graphite concentrate over a 21-year mine life.
> ...




I thought this was pretty positive news, but the SP closed 1.89% lower at 78c (hit a day high of 84c). Me thinks it may have had to do with the following caveat in the scoping study:



> *Cautionary Statement re Scoping Study Results including Inferred/Indicated
> Resources and Exploration Targets *
> 
> Lamboo Resources Limited (ASX: LMB) advises the Scoping Study results and production
> ...


----------



## Tyler Durden (1 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Trading halt today, reason given was "pending release of an announcement in relation to the execution of a significant corporate transaction".

The SP at trading halt was 90c.


----------



## Tyler Durden (3 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Shares suspended today until Monday 7 July for following reason:

Allow the company further time to conclude the agreement, averted to in its trading halt request of 1 July 2014, in relation to the execution of a significant corporate transaction.


----------



## jigjigwhip (4 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

possible merger planned? watching with great interest


----------



## Tyler Durden (4 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



jigjigwhip said:


> possible merger planned? watching with great interest




My little understanding of "significant corporate transactions" is that they usually mean mergers or acquisitions. In this case, out of those two options, I would think a merger is more likely.


----------



## jigjigwhip (7 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

interesting stuff as lamboo resources  (LMB) merges with Hengda graphite co (chinese graphite production company) making it the first vertically integrated, stock exchange listed, graphite resource company with downstream processing and production facilities. 

as graphite becomes more and more vital in the production process of ion batteries, i see LMB's position to access and process graphite at a relatively low cost, and positioning in korea (near major android producer Samsung) as a strong competitive advantage. As Mcintosh mine comes online by late 2014, i see little resistance in the SP gaining good solid gains in the coming future! 

as of resuming trading today it sits at 0.94 up 4% just today


----------



## Tyler Durden (7 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Yes, very interesting news, and interesting SP action. Hit a high of 98c and a low of 86c, closed at 90c (where it opened).

Fundamentally, I like it and makes me want to hold on for long term, but I can't help but think that we must be vulnerable now to the volatility of doing business in China.


----------



## jigjigwhip (8 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

i agree completely! so much long term potential as graphite becomes a resource of the future (ion batteries, nuclear reactors, etc.) i believe LMB should be positioned to benefit from this. however todays SP fall seems to say otherwise, or is downward momentum just pushing the price down as previous profits are now being taken??

i bought in at 0.90 grrr


----------



## Mikelow (9 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



jigjigwhip said:


> i agree completely! so much long term potential as graphite becomes a resource of the future (ion batteries, nuclear reactors, etc.) i believe LMB should be positioned to benefit from this. however todays SP fall seems to say otherwise, or is downward momentum just pushing the price down as previous profits are now being taken??
> 
> i bought in at 0.90 grrr




Hard to say regarding the downward momentum jjw...I bought in at 93, a serious amount, and my wife is pretty much ready to slice me up..great job picking a stock that managed to fall off about 18% in 2 days!!  She is well impressed!  Reasons..methinks these guys haven't mined any of this stuff yet..so there is a lot of work to do to get to the point where the graphite can be shipped to China Sciences...now the focus is off the site and onto sorting out if China Science is worth $150m, handing over $2m to Mr. Wang, admittedly refundable, some share swap at circa 90c...all a bit confusing and what does Lamboo know about refining Graphite into saleable product? Zip all I'd venture.  I believe if they can pull it off fantastic. I bought in on the back of them being the only graphite play that had actually got a signed deal on the table..50,000t at $2k/t with costs around $540/t and the bulk of their graphite is surface mined..so not a lot of overburden to deal with on the site to get at the product.  That plus graphite stock seeming to be doing well overall, or at least the stocks I used as comparison..Syrah, who claim to have the worlds largest high grade mine in Mozambique (and stacks of it at ground level) and Triton, again Mozambique and apparently challenging for the worlds greatest graphite mine..neither of which have tied up any sales deals, but no doubt beavering away at that end.  Guess I'll wait and see.  This is my first post, as I'd only joined the other day, hoping to get some clarity/insight on the Lamboo situation.  many thanks for your previous posts guys, there was some very interesting information amongst the posts..it doesn't cost anything for me to listen.  Regards, Mike


----------



## jigjigwhip (10 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

hang tight boys, a small but steady day today (up 1.7%) hopefully shows signs of a reversal to come! with regards to processing the graphite i assumed that was there intention with regards to the merger? combining assets with Hengda has provided Lamboo with access to Hengda's, already established, processing facilities. additionally Hengda has close ties with Chinese producers of graphite (china being the worlds largest consumer of graphite). So all in all, i still believe lamboo are well position to capitalise on the growing demands of graphite, asuming they can get it out of the ground in a minimal amount of time! 

next step is securing contracts to dig, and financing!! 

cannot wait for weeks to come should be a good ride! 

(goodluck with ya wife lol)


----------



## Tyler Durden (15 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

So far seems to have settled around 85c. I think it will need more positive news to keep the SP going, otherwise a prolonged period of silence will see the SP drop.


----------



## Tyler Durden (23 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

I got out at 81c a few days ago. Mainly had to do with personal reasons. I still think this stock is interesting as hell and there's a lot of potential. I'll definitely be keeping my eye on this and hope to jump on when things in my personal life change again.


----------



## Mikelow (26 July 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Hey TD...had thought to do the same, only hopefully at 85c+....probably ride it along for a while longer, at least to see how they settle out with the China Sciences deal.  I had done some background reading on graphite by a Canadian graphite guru..his strongest advise was the miner needs to tie up with the refiner as 'graphite ain't graphite' and the refiners have special requirements with the particle sizing.  I think Lamboo boys have that part under control.  Good luck to you!


----------



## HaveAGo (7 August 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Hey guys, I'm a bit confused by the early drop today after reading what I thought was a positive announcement this morning. Anyone have an explanation?


----------



## Mikelow (8 August 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*



HaveAGo said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit confused by the early drop today after reading what I thought was a positive announcement this morning. Anyone have an explanation?




Hi HAG...all a bit confusing ain't it??  I suggest you may go to forum discussions and in the box type in 'graphite' and follow the threads, some interesting chat therein.  I got into LMB at 94 and bailed today at 73, all a bit volatile for my liking and now lick the wounds and regroup.  I always felt in the month I had them that there were some relatively heavy hitters riding it up and down.  The chat guys are putting graphite as a 'bubble' and fair enough, given the world market as it stood was 300,000tpa..LMB now has 100,000tpa signed up, although there was no mention of price with the China Rail deal, Syrah have signed some significant sales and there are some big plays in North America.....so it is interesting.  A couple of things I noticed..i bought in with the announcement of scoping study at McIntosh mine and sale of 50ktpa to China Sciences..they need $35m to set up the mine and $42m/year to run it (figures from memory, see announcement 7/7/14), so the most likely way to finance that is by share issue = dilution of share value, or possible debt funding.  On top of that LMB announced taking over China Sciences for $150m and that's when the sell off started.  They have about $6m cash, mostly from share and option sales, so there will have to be share issue to buy the company and it seems the market didn't like it....as the graphite chat guys have remarked 'the bubble has burst'.  It will be interesting to see where the price settles to and I felt it could possibly be a lot less than 73c.


----------



## Tyler Durden (12 August 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

This closed at 61.5c yesterday, which I was very sad to see. Although I had sold out, I wanted to see this do well. The only explanation that I can give is that perhaps graphite was indeed a bubble, and it has now well and truly burst. I got burned a bit on UNX as well, before I got out.


----------



## jigjigwhip (14 August 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

hang tight, when they announce they have formally completed the due diligence and the planned merger goes ahead, this will tick many boxes for big fish potential investors, as it will become cash flow positive. big things to come in coming months.


----------



## HaveAGo (27 August 2014)

*Re: LMB - Lamboo Resources*

Great summary Mikelow, I'm new to the game and still have a lot to learn so I appreciate the input. I haven't yet jumped on to LMB but i'm going to keep an eye on, hope you're right jigjigwhip.


----------



## System (2 December 2015)

On December 2nd, 2015, Lamboo Resources Limited (LMB) changed its name and ASX code to Hexagon Resources Limited (HXG).


----------



## piggybank (4 June 2016)

Hi,

Came up on tonight's scan - but yesterday's data. Got a speeding ticket earlier in the week (see link below) but didn't stop it finishing the week off 35% higher.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=HXG&E=ASX&N=953531

*Please Note* - That this isn't a tip. So remember to do your own research before buying or selling.


----------



## greggles (27 March 2018)

Hexagon Resources has signed a binding Heads of Agreement with Mineral Resources Limited covering the development of Stage 1 of the McIntosh Graphite Project. Mineral Resources will earn a 51% interest in the McIntosh Project tenements by exploration and development and will be solely responsible to:

undertake all feasibility studies within 18 months;
make a decision to mine within 24 months; and
target completion of project development activities and commercial production of graphite concentrate within 36 months.
HXG up 36.84% to 26c today after the announcement and currently at 12 month highs. If you managed to get in last July to October you'd be doing very well indeed.


----------



## System (28 November 2019)

On November 28th, 2019, Hexagon Resources Limited changed its name to Hexagon Energy Materials Limited.


----------



## greggles (15 January 2021)

Strange share price spike for HXG this week. It closed at 6c on Monday and then has shot up to a high of 12c today, effectively doubling in price with no obvious catalyst.

In their response to an ASX Price and Volume query released on Wednesday the company was unable to offer any explanation for the unusual trading in the company's shares.

Bit of a mystery this one, but I'm sure the reasons for this week's share price spike will be revealed soon, one way or the other.


----------



## peter2 (15 January 2021)

I had marked this one down as another graphite "loser" company. 
Had a quick look and noticed that HXG is buying an unlisted  "blue" hydrogen company in NT. 

I think this purchase has got the ESG investors frothing at the mouth and eager to bid up the stock.


----------



## apoenzyme (29 April 2021)

A very good report of associating themselves with global leaders Genesis and Air Products in Hydrogen production at the Pedirka Blue Hydrogen Project. See Announcement

ASX Announcement | 28 April 2021

Hexagon Energy Materials Limited (ASX: HXG)

Hexagon Energy Materials Announces Technical Providers Hexagon Energy Materials (Hexagon) is delighted to announce it has agreed to select Air Products and Chemicals Inc (Air Products) as its key technology provider for the Pedirka Blue Hydrogen Project.

Air Products is a global leader in gasification production plants and equipment. Hexagon has also entered into an agreement with Genesis, a subsidiary of Technip Energies, a market leading supplier of hydrogen solutions, to provide engineering support during the Pre-Feasibility Study.

Air Products is a pre-eminent global technology provider and operator of industrial gas facilities with broad experience in gasification and hydrogen production. Air Products is listed on the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE Symbol: APD) with a market capitalisation of over U$60bn.  Air Products is involved in every stage of the hydrogen value chain from production through transportation and distribution to utilisation in road rail and marine applications. The combination of Air Products’ technology and Genesis’ engineering capability will provide the project with world class solution providers who have a track record of delivering successful blue hydrogen projects. As the project progresses, Hexagon will look to develop further these relationships and those with other groups to accelerate and assist the rapid advancement of the project.

Also gives an update on the "McIntosh graphite, nickel and PGE’s project and the Halls Creek gold and base materials project. In the US, Hexagon has an 80 per cent controlling interest in a graphite exploration project in Alabama."

DYOR

Apoenzyme


----------

